# Merckx Titanium AX info ?



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I am looking at a Merckx Titanium AX frame, which was built by Litespeed to to Merckx specs. It is a new, in box, un-built frame with a 1" head-tube.

Does anyone have experience or info on this bike? I am looking at a 56cm frame and I am looking for a geometry chart for this bike.

Is the BB english or italien ?
27.2mm seatpost ?


----------



## Rusty Coggs (Jan 28, 2004)

JBF said:


> I am looking at a Merckx Titanium AX frame, which was built by Litespeed to to Merckx specs. It is a new, in box, un-built frame with a 1" head-tube.
> 
> Does anyone have experience or info on this bike? I am looking at a 56cm frame and I am looking for a geometry chart for this bike.
> 
> ...


I had an original one in a 58.Never liked it. Seemed flexy and the geometey may have been wrong for me.Later ones had some tubing tweaks. Geometry was the same as current Mercks traditional road frames.BB italian and seatpost 27.2


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Majestic better*



JBF said:


> I am looking at a Merckx Titanium AX frame, which was built by Litespeed to to Merckx specs. It is a new, in box, un-built frame with a 1" head-tube.
> 
> Does anyone have experience or info on this bike? I am looking at a 56cm frame and I am looking for a geometry chart for this bike.
> 
> ...



The AX is a bit flexy in the BB area. Later tweaks to the tubing on the Majestic stiffened it up considerably and makes for a better ride IMHO. I don't believe the Majestic is in the '04 line, but there are a few out there.


----------

